# Multiple Mobile Phone Contracts - 1 Bill?



## One Planer (Sep 20, 2012)

Gentlemen and ladies of the forum.

I have a mobile phone contract that is due for renewal end of next month.

My wife is currently on "Pay as you go".

When I renew my contract I want to take out a contract for (...... Not on) my wife but don't want to pay 2 sets of bills.

Is it possible to have her added to my account and pay just one direct debit for both contracts?

I've emailed my provider and just waiting for a responce, just wondered if anyone on here has similar?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 20, 2012)

I am with O2 and so is my wife. while not being a combined bill, both DD's come out on the same day and the web portal i can manage and look at both phones bills and usage.

you might be able to combine if setting up from scratch, but my wifes contract was over 2 years old, then i joined o2 recently.

HTH

EDIT - My wifes phone is in my name, so in O2's eyes, i have 2 phones.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 20, 2012)

Rooter said:



			I am with O2 and so is my wife. while not being a combined bill, both DD's come out on the same day and the web portal i can manage and look at both phones bills and usage.

you might be able to combine if setting up from scratch, but my wifes contract was over 2 years old, then i joined o2 recently.

HTH

EDIT - My wifes phone is in my name, so in O2's eyes, i have 2 phones.
		
Click to expand...

Something similar to this Rooter.

I'm just waiting to hear back from O2 to see what they say. Ideally 2 contracts, 2 names, 1 bill is what I'm after.


----------



## BTatHome (Sep 20, 2012)

Tesco allow multiple numbers on one account (allows them to offer the great family perks too ... Extra minutes/texts/data for accounts with more than one number attached), not sure whether it comes through on one bill though.

To be honest cant see the point of needing one direct debit, doesn't appear to be any advantage to me at all. I would prefer the ability to negotiate two different deals with possibly different providers for each of the persons preferences (higher minutes/texts etc), and limiting yourself to one provider would not achieve that.


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2012)

Have an account with vodafone which has both our phones on it. Works well in terms of upgrades too as when trying to get new phones they risk losing 2 lots not 1 so tend to be able to get a slightly better deal


----------



## SwingSlow (Sep 20, 2012)

I have both my daughters' phones on one account with Orange. Single direct debit; statements in the same envelope; can manage both phones online; speak to customer services and they can link them.


----------



## FN2 (Sep 20, 2012)

I had exactly the set up that you're after with Vodafone. Whilst there are some benefits we found it to be more trouble that it was worth and reverted to two distint contracts. It just became a pain whenever my OH spoke to customer services, she wanted to upgrade but they wouldn't allow her to do it without my authority - she'd have to call them when I was there and there was lots of phone passing 'will you allow her to upgrade' and now we've agreed the deal 'do you agree to it'.


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 20, 2012)

As already mentioned, Vodafone do this. I've had my wife's phone and mine all under my account for a few years now. Given the monthly spend we actually get a dedicated business manager (2 x iPhone contracts).


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2012)

I pay for mine and my tarts phone in one bill with tmobile and never had a problem with them tbh.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 20, 2012)

Used to have 4 phones on one contract. That became 2 when one of the daughters ran up a Â£450 bill in one month. Just me and wifey's now. T-Mobile


----------



## Phil2511 (Sep 21, 2012)

I know O2 can do it with business tariffs. You don't even need to have a business to get it just tell them your business name is your own name. That's all they asked me when I got mine. Just renewed and they asked me when I told them I was passing my old iPhone to my wife did I want to add her onto my contract. I declined though as she tops Â£15 and gets free calls and texts for a month then takes at least a month extra to use up the Â£15, sometimes 2, so it's less than Â£90 a year for her phone costs.


----------

